# PCD Scheduling for a "Finishing Touches" Vehicle



## ntrouble (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi All:



My new vehicle is in the "Finishing Touches" stage of production. It is looking like sometime in December is the first available confirmed PCD date.

Does anyone have experience moving the PCD to an earlier date? 

Does it happen or do we need to plan for December?


Thank you.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Is ur car being built in Europe or in Spartanburg? If it's an X family of cars u can try now since it's almost done. 
If it's any other car they might have to wait until it gets booked for a ship for a more accurate ETA.


----------



## ntrouble (Jul 18, 2013)

It is an X3.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Feb 17, 2008)

My PCD is scheduled for 11/10 but my vehicle arrived at US port one week ago. So I've also requested an earlier date, but so far they have none. If they let me move up, they should give you my spot next month!


----------



## ntrouble (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you for the offer of the hand me down slot. 

According to my CA, the PC said that they would not have a slot until January and could not store the car. It is now on a truck to the dealer, and I should pick it up next weekend.


----------

